

Lifelink – The Peer-to-Peer Life Counter for Magic: The Gathering - pandamonia
https://itunes.apple.com/app/lifelink-peer-to-peer-life/id718605548?mt=8

======
rjvir
How do you play it?

~~~
wylie
It's meant to be used while you're already playing Magic the Gathering or
another other card game, as opposed to using dice or paper

